

Julian Assange rape charges dropped - Sandman
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/abraham/detail?entry_id=70624

======
stretchwithme
The article says the women were afraid of his power. That's a laugh. His power
as Wikileaks founder is the ability to publish leaked documents! I'm pretty
sure individuals are safe from him.

------
todayiamme
This is an even worse PR disaster, unless they have an ace up their sleeve.
Suddenly, the CIA (doesn't matter if it even was them in the first place most
people would just assume it), the scary CIA, of conspiracy theorists dreams
whimpers and drops charges in a smear campaign?

This is why I doubt it if it's over yet. No one trying to run a smear can be
_this_ stupid. It simply doesn't make sense.

------
zitterbewegung
Its really interesting to see this play out. One of the big questions is this
a ploy to discredit WikiLeaks? If it isn't then why are these people coming up
with these allegations? Is it because he is a celebrity?

------
GiraffeNecktie
Looks like somebody did get raped and it wasn't those women.

